# Hy511 Peppermint Tetras



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thinking about a group of peppermint tetras to add to my rummynose and neons
tetras. Any have these guys? Are they nippy? I plan on 4 or 5 because of limited space.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

gar1948 said:


> Thinking about a group of peppermint tetras to add to my rummynose and neons
> tetras. Any have these guys? Are they nippy? I plan on 4 or 5 because of limited space.


what is the size of the tank? Tetras Neons and rummy nose tend to go together pretty well as they are all semi-aggressive tropical fish. just make sure they have enough room and ornaments. When there is limited space fish can become territorial towards other fish they would normally get alone fine with.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a 29gal tank and just bought 4 peppermint tetras. They seem to be getting along with the rummynose and neons very well.


----------

